# 2019 TT RS Spy Photos



## Mark201 (Apr 13, 2018)

I saw this 2019 TT RS yesterday in northern New Jersey, USA. The guys in the car waved and beeped at my 2018 black TT.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Well done on the captures 

Still not sure on the spoiler though!


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah nice work!

I'm surprised the RS is even getting a facelift tbh seeing as it's not been out long and has its own bumpers anyway...


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Strange it appears to have the U.K. Sport model Xenon type headlights. I guess the main improvements will be the VC. Really happy with my MK III though.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

What will the improvements be to the VC? I haven't seen the new ones. Is it just higher res, easier to use, more features and so on?


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Rev said:


> What will the improvements be to the VC? I haven't seen the new ones. Is it just higher res, easier to use, more features and so on?


Basically this, plus expanded MMI phone app functionality.
Audi hasn't stopped developing the VC. On the new A7 for instance, there are a lot more functions.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hmmm exhaust seems quieter than the current version IMHO

*2020 AUDI TT-RS SPIED TESTING AT THE NÜRBURGRING
*





I noticed it's got the rear cage like the Audi TT quattro sport 420 concept. Think it's for testing only though.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

My thoughts are:

Can't make out anything different with the rear
Prefer the current headlights with the twin vertical bands
Prefer the lower intakes on my current model, new ones look a bit too "look at me" large
WTF is that thing stuck on the side sill?


----------



## NardoTtrs (Oct 7, 2017)

You have to have a trained eye or know the current TTRS really well to spot the difference really. Only the rear spoiler stands out as having different ends. It will probably see a minor hype in power, in line with Audi's mid life facelift policy. My guess is no more than 415 bhp?
On another note......when is ARP going to come live with it's tune? Anyone has any information?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Gave up waiting for APR months ago :lol:


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

powerplay said:


> My thoughts are:
> 
> Can't make out anything different with the rear
> Prefer the current headlights with the twin vertical bands
> ...


On the rear it has those odd sunken dimples... think it's mimicking rear air vents. I don't like the 'for show' thing either.

I was worried I'd be left wishing I'd left it another 6 months and ordered the FL model but looking at these pics I'm glad to get the last of the pre-FL, I prefer the styling being more functional and toned down. And I prefer the current headlight design too.

Hopefully the VC improvements and a bit of power make it worth it!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm wondering if this has the new particulate filter hence the quieter sound?


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

It might be the new lights have a new LED DRL signature they don't want to show yet so they fit the old xenons. The rear bumper line at the bottom is also subtly different; it is now a continuous line in stead of the current on which has two little bulges where the tail pipes are.

The new dimples look a bit like the 420 quattro concept, look a bit fake to me;


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

The new BMW M2 Competition seems to have those dimples seems to be an in-thing


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Aha - now I can see what you mean. The camouflage in the pic did its job lol.

It's annoying that Audi are only just now including that as clearly they had the manufacturing process for it ready to go years ago given they'd already built that concept like it.

I think it's an ok feature as long as it stays exclusive to the RS only. The spoiler however.... [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Probably won't be RS-only, this is an S spotted; Also shows the new sideskirts, which I do like more than the current ones;


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Probably won't be RS-only, this is an S spotted; Also shows the new sideskirts, which I do like more than the current ones;


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Probably won't be RS-only, this is an S spotted; Also shows the new sideskirts, which I do like more than the current ones;


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

RuuTT said:


> It might be the new lights have a new LED DRL signature they don't want to show yet so they fit the old xenons. The rear bumper line at the bottom is also subtly different; it is now a continuous line in stead of the current on which has two little bulges where the tail pipes are.
> 
> The new dimples look a bit like the 420 quattro concept, look a bit fake to me;


I quite like the rear bumper if it going to be the same as that on the 420 concept :wink: , but I`m not a fan of the new tail gate spoiler looks a bit gash if you ask me  . I thing the front bumper is going to look something along the lines of that found on the new RS5,RS4 and the RS3, the side skirts are going to look something like that found on the Merc A class, shit collectors. Probably going to get a hike in BHP as well to around 420.

I will reserve opinion until I see the facelift in the flesh.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

powerplay said:


> I think it's an ok feature as long as it stays exclusive to the RS only. [smiley=freak.gif]


Its been seen on the S-line and TTS as well :lol:


----------



## Mark201 (Apr 13, 2018)

Here's one more picture I took. I got off exit 59 which was one mile up from where I saw him so I didnt get too much time to take pictures. I had my windows closed so I didnt hear the exhaust volume at all. He wasnt stepping on it though.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

They've made the car much quieter even the golf sound louder. So all the talk of the particulate filter and whatever other changes have ruined the sound 

Golf first followed by the RS.


----------



## fahdriyami (Sep 14, 2016)

More footage:


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Way too quiet now!! I'm blaming it on the particulate filter


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Its like having a mute button on. Barely hear the rasp of the five cylinder. Just watch Automann-TV's 400BHP TT sound/noise film on you tube






Pure heaven!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

The side skirt :?




























https://www.carscoops.com/2018/07/2019- ... le-tweaks/


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

I hate them side skirt`s misses has similar ones on her A220d Mercedes, shit collectors so I`m glad mine hasn`t got them. :lol: :lol:


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I hear you might be able to option the side skirts with carbon bits.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

so this is the 3rd time they have watered down the RS sound.

Due to the age of mine, it doesn't have all the pop's and bangs like the launch cars.

Let's hope they don't force an update on all the current RS cars to reduce the sound as part of the service work.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

digital_dreamer said:


> so this is the 3rd time they have watered down the RS sound.
> 
> Due to the age of mine, it doesn't have all the pop's and bangs like the launch cars.
> 
> Let's hope they don't force an update on all the current RS cars to reduce the sound as part of the service work.


My RS was in for its first inspection and oil change service last week and mine is a launch model car. Told the service guy under no circumstance do I want the exhaust update doing on my vehicle, which they didn`t thank god   .


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Glad they didn't.

It was bad enough when all I had to worry about was them remembering not wash my car! (into detailing and a black car)

Now i'll have to make sure they don't do any updates. It's an interesting topic as could they force the update? When they don't own the car.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

digital_dreamer said:


> Now i'll have to make sure they don't do any updates. It's an interesting topic as could they force the update? When they don't own the car.


I doubt that they could force you to have an update. I refused it initially and the dealer asked me to sign something noting my refusal.

However that depends on you being aware of an update and declining it before they get their hands on the car. Typically, when the car is plugged in to VAS (or whatever it's called now) the update will be flagged and carried out by the technician; not necessarily with any knowledge of what the update actually does. You find out only when you collect the car and the update cannot (or will not) be reversed.

What they (Audi) will undoubtedly do if you refuse the update is decline any warranty claim on items affected by or included in the software update.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ROBH49 said:


> My RS was in for its first inspection and oil change service last week and mine is a launch model car. Told the service guy under no circumstance do I want the exhaust update doing on my vehicle, which they didn`t thank god   .


Only a matter of time


----------



## fahdriyami (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm not seeing any additional sensors. I hope the MK4 will have better autonomous features. That's about the time I may consider upgrading.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I know it has been said a thousand times over, but the thing that really needs changing are the wheels for the TTRS - the 19's are totally hideous and the 20's, well I will admit they do grow on you, but Audi can surely do better?


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

I personally dont have a problem with my 19's with wheel spacers fitted. I kept these for my winter tyres and bought some 20" aftermarket wheels with the money saved from not upgrading to Audi's 20".


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Alex_S said:


> I personally dont have a problem with my 19's with wheel spacers fitted. I kept these for my winter tyres and bought some 20" aftermarket wheels with the money saved from not upgrading to Audi's 20".


They look great.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Alex_S what spacers have you put on the wheels?

I kept the 19s on the order to save 2k and get something different as well. I'm fine with them to stick some 245/35/19 winters on as they are currently, but it's got me thinking about spacers as they do look like they could do with pushing out a bit.

Currently thinking about getting something 19" with ET40, which I think would be equivalent to 5mm spacers, put a wider 255/265 tyre on it, I have MSS Springs to lower it also so that will limit options a little.


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

ross_t_boss said:


> Alex_S what spacers have you put on the wheels?
> 
> I kept the 19s on the order to save 2k and get something different as well. I'm fine with them to stick some 245/35/19 winters on as they are currently, but it's got me thinking about spacers as they do look like they could do with pushing out a bit.
> 
> Currently thinking about getting something 19" with ET40, which I think would be equivalent to 5mm spacers, put a wider 255/265 tyre on it, I have MSS Springs to lower it also so that will limit options a little.


Ross, the spacers make a huge difference to the look of the wheels and how the car sits. I have 20mm rears, 15mm front with 255/35/19 tyres.


----------

